# Love On The Fly And A Pretty Bug



## Dean_Gretsch (May 31, 2019)

Love on the Fly





After the Lovin' 



Pretty Bug


----------



## smoke665 (May 31, 2019)

Love on the fly.............toooo funny! Oh after I quit laughing long enough to look further, great set.


----------



## Soocom1 (May 31, 2019)

Dude.. Insect porn.... 



Great shots though.. 

Bet the male fly was screaming... 

PRIVACY PLEASE!!!


----------



## Jeff15 (May 31, 2019)

Good set but number one for me.....


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 31, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> Love on the fly.............toooo funny! Oh after I quit laughing long enough to look further, great set.


Thank you much. The title made me chuckle too.


Soocom1 said:


> Dude.. Insect porn....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Maybe I should have included " NSFW " in the title?


Jeff15 said:


> Good set but number one for me.....


Thanks Jeff. I believe I like the bug best. He was a neat little fellow, be-bopping left to right as I'd get closer.


----------



## Photo Lady (May 31, 2019)

awesome shots.. even though you interrupted the process..lol...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 31, 2019)

No Ma'am. No affection was harmed during the making of this photo. I actually saw them, went into the house for my camera, went to the car for my extension tubes, took their photo, took the bug's photo and_ THEN_ they parted ways. I was appreciative of the situation and their participation


----------



## Soocom1 (May 31, 2019)

did you at least leave mini-cigarettes for them?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 31, 2019)

Soocom1 said:


> did you at least leave mini-cigarettes for them?



Of course not! As a reformed smoker myself, I do not enable bad behavior


----------



## Jeff G (May 31, 2019)

Great Macros Dean! I especially like the last one.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 31, 2019)

Thank you Jeff G!


----------

